# Blumentopfturm



## chromis (6. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

da mich einige "Nachahmer" schon nach dem Aufbau de Turmes gefragt haben, hier noch kurz ein paar Infos.

Als Stützstange habe ich einen der in jedem Gartenmarkt erhältlichen mit Rost patinierten Pflanzstäbe genommen. Dieser hat unten zwei Metalldorne damit er besser in der Erde hält. Zusätzlich habe ich ihn noch mit ein wenig Mörtel im Boden verankert. Der Aufsatz ist abzuschrauben und dann sind die Töpfe von oben auf den Stab aufgefädelt. Löcher in den Boden bohren ist unnötig, die Töpfe sind alle mittig durch die Abflussöffnung auf den Stab geschoben.


----------



## Eugen (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: Blumentopfturm*

sodäla,

die ersten Topftürme sind schon prächtig gewachsen.  

.Foto 

Nein, der ist nicht von mir. Einer Bekannten hat rainers Turm so gut gefallen -und schwupps - wurde er nachbaut.

Meine sind noch nicht soweit.


Foto .............. Foto 


Die Bepflanzung ist zwar schon erfolgt, aber Bilder noch keine gemacht.


----------



## chromis (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Blumentopfturm*

Da wird sich die Blumentopfindustrie aber freuen, schade dass ich keine Provision erhalte  

Ich war heute in der erwähnten Gärtnerei und habe mal die Originale abgelichtet:


----------



## Christine (17. Juni 2008)

*AW: Blumentopfturm*

Nee - nee 

Lieber Rainer,

ich will ja niemandem zu nahe treten, aber...


 



 



 



 










die nachgemachten gefallen mir viel besser!


----------



## Eugen (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Blumentopfturm*

Endlich !!!

kommen jetzt die Bilder meiner bepflanzten Topftürme.

(   : hoffentlich ist Christine nu zufrieden )

Foto 

Der Admin und sein Mod bewachen das Ganze   

Foto 

Der blaue Himmel im Hintergrund ist kein Fake !

Und beide zusammen :

Foto


----------



## chromis (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Blumentopfturm*

Egal was Chrsitine meint, ich find die fränkischen Türme schick


----------



## Christine (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Blumentopfturm*

 Ich weiß gar nicht, was Ihr habt 

 Ihr verkennt mich völlig.

















Ich find die fränkischen Türme auch schick. 
Wie heißt es so schön: Das putzt ungemein.  

Der zweite würde doch recht gut in meinen Garten passen...

@Eugen: *heftigaufdieschulterklopf*


----------



## Eugen (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Blumentopfturm*



			
				Eugen schrieb:
			
		

> (   : hoffentlich ist Christine nu zufrieden )



Ich wollte damit doch nur ausdrücken, dass sie nun endlich "ihre" Bilder hat.  

@ Blumenelse :

Dich verkennen  

Nie und never


----------



## Nymphaion (20. Juni 2008)

*AW: Blumentopfturm*

Hallo Eugen,

hübsche Sachen wachsen da in fränkisch Baden!


----------



## katja (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Blumentopfturm*

hallo!

mit begeisterung sehe ich hier eure "skulpturen", eine schöner, als die andere!! 

ABER: mal eine bescheidene frage....  

was ist denn damit im winter? da es sich ja um "normale" ton- oder terrakottatöpfe handelt, müsst ihr das ganze ja abbauen, oder? :shock 

also mir hat es schon den einen oder anderen "normalen" topf, trotz geschützter stelle, gesprengt.....


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Blumentopfturm*



			
				katja schrieb:
			
		

> also mir hat es schon den einen oder anderen "normalen" topf, trotz geschützter stelle, gesprengt.....



 ohhh, wir haben zwar (noch  ) keine Blumentopfskulptur, aber in den Wintern hatten wir offensichtlich immer Glück, unsere "bodenständigen" Töpfe stehen das gesamte Jahr über draussen und bisher haben sie es überlebt. Insofern hätetn wir einfach mal angenommen, dass den als "Turm" verarbeiteten Pötten auch nichts passiert 

Da sind wir ja mal auf die Erfahrungsberichte im Frühjahr gespannt ....


----------



## chromis (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Blumentopfturm*

Hi,

mein Turm hat den ersten Winter problemlos hinter sich. Mit normalen Tontöpfen hatte ich noch nie Bruch im Winter.


----------



## katja (21. Juni 2008)

*AW: Blumentopfturm*



ich dachte, das passiert automatisch, da sich in der erde ja wasser befindet und wenn das gefriert: "krack"! wie bei der windschutzscheibe


----------



## Annett (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Blumentopfturm*

Moin,

also Tontöpfe gehen schon ganz gern mal kaputt.
Wenn die Scherben nicht zu klein sind, kann man damit auch noch etwas sinnvolles tun: 
   
Den habe ich meiner Schwiegermutter vor zwei Jahren abgeschwatzt. Ganz praktisch finde ich auch, dass man ihn immer mal wo anders platzieren kann. 

Soweit mir bekannt, gibt es frostfeste Terracotta-/Tontöpfe und weniger frostfeste.
Auf der Terrasse habe ich eine Hortensie im Terracottatopf von Li*l stehen. Den letzten Winter hat dieser Topf gut überstanden. Aber das war kein richtiger Winter.


----------



## Nymphaion (22. Juni 2008)

*AW: Blumentopfturm*

Hallo,

soweit ich weiß kommt es auf die Temperatur des Brandes an ob ein Tontopf winterfest ist oder nicht. Außerdem sind auch die winterfesten nur dann winterfest wenn sie nicht auf dem Boden stehen sondern auf kleinen Füßchen. So kann die Feuchtigkeit abfließen und der Topf platzt nicht bei Frost. Ich glaube auch, dass es nicht um die Feuchtigkeit in der Erde geht, sondern um die Feuchtigkeit im Ton selbst. Wo sind hier die Keramiker?


----------



## Eugen (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Blumentopfturm*

Hola,

meine Türme haben das erste Jahr beinahe hinter sich.
Fast kein Ausfall im Winter, dafür ist einiges gut gewachsen und blüht recht schön :



 ..... 

 
.


 


Hat eigentlich noch jemand Rainers Idee umgesetzt ?

Wenn ja,  Fooddos bidde


----------

